# HELP! Our female cat pees on the bed atleast 2 times a week



## kelliandken (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi everyone! I am in desperate need of a home remedy. Our cat has taken to peeing on our bed or any open drawers (if I leave my dresser drawers open a little it becomes a litter box.) She never poops anywhere but the litter box, but the peeing is another matter. This is getting old! I have had to throw away 2 down comforters and a feather bed topper. I wash sheets and our comforter and its duvet atleast twice a week. And because her scent is so aparent to the dogs, one of our dogs has peed on the bed a couple of times too. We have an older house and we have 2 entries to our bedroom. One entry doesn't have a door and we have yet to find a baby gate that can keep her out. We keep the litter box clean and she does use it. I think its a behavioral thing, but I need some answers. Any ideas would be a blessing. Thanks.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When a cat starts peeing outside the box (and nothing has changed...no new litter, box location, new people or pets living in the house etc.) then the first thing is a vet visit to ensure there is no urinary tract issues (infection or crystals) going on. It's the most prevalent reason for stopping use of the box. 

It doesn't sound like you've been cleaning with an enzymatic cleaner. You need to clean all spots with a product like Nature's Miracle. It breaks down the urine into it's chemical components. If you don't use this, even if you can't smell it, you pets can and will view it as a great place to go again, or to scent mark over it. You need to really soak the areas, especially the mattress...so the cleaner gets down as far as the urine did. You can't just spray the surface. Nature's Miracle also makes a laundry detergent. I would soak the spot with regular NM, let it dry, then wash it with the NM detergent in case I missed any spots.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Very first thing to do is take her to the vet and get her checked for a urinary tract infection. UTIs are the most common cause of sudden peeing outside the box.
Then, make sure you clean every area she's gone on with a good enzymatic cleanser like Nature's Miracle. Nothing else will get rid of the smell. Check out the sticky at the top "Things that saved my house". It'll give you a good step by step.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

doodlebug worded it much better that I did! 
Jinx, Lisa! :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Great minds....


----------



## kelliandken (Apr 16, 2008)

I have used Natures Miracle previously...before the cat and the dogs seemed unaffected by it. One of our dogs was peeing on the walls and curtains and he stopped after we got him fixed. Whew! But now its the cat. I'll try out the laundry detergent though. That might help. I used a carpet steamer on the mattress a while ago and covered it with a plastic cover. It's just so frustrating. I don't usually find it until an hour or so before we go to bed and so then I am up for 3 or 4 more hours whil I wash it twice and dry everything. Ugh.


----------



## kelliandken (Apr 16, 2008)

And as much as I would really hate getting rid of her because she is a part of the family, nothing is getting better. Unfortunately right now we are out of money because we had a pipe burst in our bathroom. $4000 later we don't have much spare money around. Maybe next pay day we can take her to the vet.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

In addition to taking her to the vet, one idea is something I tried with success with Rookie (RIP) . . . which is to add another litterbox that has only a liner and a couple sections of folded newspaper in it. If your kitty is trying to pee on something soft, this would be a sanctioned way to do it. It's actually cheaper and easier to clean up, too!


----------

